# RecipeDB - Aussie Blonde Ale



## thebigwilk (1/11/12)

Aussie Chubby Blonde Ale (Not as pure as some)  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 90 min boil . 28 liter batch size in kettle leaving 3 to 4 liters of trub behind so really 24 liter batch.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    2 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.25 kg JWM Light Munich    0.25 kg JWM Vienna - Wendouree Gold       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 30mins)    12 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)    8 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    6 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tsp Yeast Nutrient         28L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 24.9 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 28L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

